# Companion Dogs / Working Dogs



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

Was under the impression that there was a lot of difference in Dogs bred exclusively for protection *work, ie: Police /Army / Guard / etc ......versus lines bred 100% as companion animals.

Was told today that, no, thats not the case at all they are ..............all capable of being trained into any job/ life etc...same drive essentially ...... am confused about this, 


Will probably be looking a in a few months for a GSD, and after having a very hard wired working Sheep Dog, who i adore, but is ready to roll at the drop of a hat 24/7 was looking for something a little more laid back, with a low drive.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

There ARE differences. There are differences in the individual lines (show line, working line, ddr, etc) and then differences in the individual dogs in each litter. If you go with a working line breeder, you can find a lower drive pup thats more suitable for a companion home. And find a higher drive dog in a show line litter... Thats why its important to go with a reputable breeder who knows their dogs and can find exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## JOSHUA SAMPSON (Feb 21, 2010)

There are lines that make better working dogs than house dogs, however, if you're into training and can handle a high energy dog, a working line dog can possibly make a better companion animal than a "family dog" because you can take the same drives that make them excellent working dogs and use that in obedience training. but also takes more attention, IE not for the "lazy dog owner" (you'll have a mess on your hands, could make dog neurotic)


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks Lin and Joshua, 

Re the "lazy owner " bit, i totally get what your saying, and see the results of that sort of ownership twice a day in Dog parks to the point where i think they are now pretty dangerous places to be and go when no-ones around if possible.

My friends and i are very responsible Dog owners who have spent years training and lovingly looking after our dogs and can take them anywhere in the knowledge that they are beautifully behaved in any situation, and would'nt allow anything else, unlike what is rampant out there now.

Will be joining my local GSD club, and sourcing my Dog through them, and am more than happy to wait as long as it takes to find the *right Dog for me, and my current aged dog.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

"local GSD club" - generally very AKC show oriented and may not be the best place to find a companion pup - just my opinion based on my own experience!

Lee


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

if you've been living with a hard wired BC, a gsd should be a piece of a cake


----------



## Tim Connell (Nov 19, 2010)

There are distinct differences in a working and companion type dog. Does a lower drive dog sometimes come from working line breedings? Of course they do. There are responsible breeders who breed healthy, active dogs from good stock, that are lower in drive, and make great companion animals. I prefer the high drive dogs, but not everyone is suited to that. Someone who tells you "any" dog can do work is ill informed, and perhaps they are not so much of an "expert" after all. 

Educate yourself by talking to as many knowledgeable people as you can, and make an informed choice. I just saw a fellow working dog person last night, who had to take back a 4 month old female working line dog, since she is too much for even the experienced person who bought her. She's a great dog, but needs the right environment.

Someone saying that any dog can work is ridiculous. That's akin to saying that your commuter car, sports car, luxury car, mini van, and SUV can all do exactly the same things, since they are all vehicles. This of course is incorrect: they are all designed with specific tasks or objectives in mind. Well, a Teacup Chihuahua is a great dog for it's purpose, but that doesn't mean I can strap a leash on it and do bitework. (OK, I know someone will now fire back that a little dog can do bitework..I know, I know, I've seen Claudia Romard's dog Mr. Murphy, may he R.I.P, back in the day...saw him live at the nationals that year, quite a sight to see, btw) 

A solid, stable working dog can also be your companion, however...a high performance, and sometimes high maintenance companion, so just know what you are getting into. Driving a Ferrari to the grocery store is fun at first, but might get old quickly, and it may begin misbehaving unless you let it run free sometimes.


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

The way the breed was originally designed, they were supposed to be an all-around working dog. Family protector, flock herder/guardian, capable of doing any work you asked them to, and a great family companion-- all in one dog. A lot of good breeders are striving to keep it this way, and I strongly believe this is the way the GSD should be. But, as happens with human nature, it's splintered into several different camps-- show dogs too structurally unsound and temperamentally too unstable to work; working dogs that can't settle down in the house; lazy, oversized "Ye Olde Fashioned" canine couch potatoes. I hate it and I know a lot of others do to. 

Fortunately for all of us, there are still good breeders out there breeding beautiful, structurally balanced German Shepherds that are capable of doing any job you ask them to (obedience, agility, Schutzhund, therapy) and still settle down and be a great house companion. You just have to find them.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Ditto Emmoore....I like what ya sayin!!!lol


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks all.

I think my next question belongs in another thread re choosing 
age, gender etc, so i wil pop up into what looks like the most appropriate thread because im probably not really supposed to prattle on in here re. other issues


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

wolfstraum said:


> "local GSD club" - generally very AKC show oriented and may not be the best place to find a companion pup - just my opinion based on my own experience!
> 
> Lee


 
WS - Can you tell me what to particularly keep an eye on if thats the route im probably taking. 

I thought i would probably be too inexperienced to make the best choice if just visiting breeders etc, i thought i would spend as much time as poss going the Club getting to know the different breeders, looking at their Dogs

Gee it's a real trap for young players if your not experienced enough to 
feel confident that you will pick things up, your relying soley on your breeders and what you'v come to understand about them and their particualr ethics.


----------



## suze (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for that WS

I have been pondering over all your posts and re read them, and was curious to see Enmores comment re 

"showdogs to structurally unsound and temp unstable to work" 

I have totally zero interest in showing, but out of curiosity more than anything, i wanted to ask if showdogs would be generally seen in this light.

Allowing for the obvious good ones that will be there, are some of these other purpose bred Dogs
ie: 
Police
Security 
Army etc... any more likely to produce a more physically and mentally stable Dog


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

it comes down to type -

I. GSD Type
A. German
1. High/"show" Lines
2. Working lines

B. Domestic
1. AKC Show type
2. All non specific - mixed lines, BYB etc.


at a "local GSD club" - I expect B.1. dogs....at a local Schutzhund club I would expect (USA) A 2, (WDA) A 1.....

The more into the AKC ring IMO, the further from my perception of a correct GSD....the type that make police, security etc are A 2 - companions come from all areas, but in certain areas those designated as companions may be far far from ideal in nerve stability and character...while the majority of A 1 and 2 dogs are going to be suitable as active companions..

Lee


----------



## Emoore (Oct 9, 2002)

suze said:


> Thanks for that WS
> 
> I have been pondering over all your posts and re read them, and was curious to see Enmores comment re
> 
> ...


All the stuff I posted is a stereotype that has some grounding in reality. There are plenty of showdogs that are structurally unsound and temperamentally unstable; there are plenty who aren't. There are plenty of working line dogs who are unable to settle down, are "on" all the time, and have to be kenneled when they're not working. There are plenty who aren't like this. That's why it's so important to find a breeder you can trust to produce the type of dog you're looking for, no matter which line you go with.


----------

